# Stuck at "Starting up..."



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

What's the consensus if a Roamio gets stuck on the first "Starting up...." screen? Is this typically a hard drive issue, or does this just sometimes happen?

Have a Roamio Plus that I turned my TV on today and it was stuck on that screen. No idea how long it was on that screen. I did watch Netflix this afternoon and when I was done I hit live tv but didn't wait to see live tv before turning my system off. Not sure if I was hit by one of the Netflix reboot bugs. 

I did unplug and replug and it came back fine. Did a kickstart 54 and the quick tests passed. 

-Kevin


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

How are your SNR numbers? Before attenuating my Roamio - I had all sorts of problems - including restarts that would never finish starting up...

I would try unplugging EVERYTHING from it other than hdmi (and obviously the power cord)... and seeing if it restarts. If it does restart -- then add back the ethernet (if not using moca) and finally the cable feed... Then go check your SNR #s...


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

triftraf said:


> How are your SNR numbers? Before attenuating my Roamio - I had all sorts of problems - including restarts that would never finish starting up...
> 
> I would try unplugging EVERYTHING from it other than hdmi (and obviously the power cord)... and seeing if it restarts. If it does restart -- then add back the ethernet (if not using moca) and finally the cable feed... Then go check your SNR #s...


Well in this case I didn't have any issues restarting. In fact it restarted fine 3 times, the initial restart, the kickstart and then after the kickstart.

My SNR levels are borderline high on the Plus at times, but prior to this I haven't had any issues....no reboots.

I guess I'm more concerned with the stuck on the starting up screen.

-Kevin


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

A couple months ago I came home and my Plus was stuck on that screen. Based on my microwave clock, I had a power blip sometime earlier in the day. I cycled the power strip everything in my entertainment center is connected to and haven't had any issues since. I didn't bother to run any disk tests.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> A couple months ago I came home and my Plus was stuck on that screen. Based on my microwave clock, I had a power blip sometime earlier in the day. I cycled the power strip everything in my entertainment center is connected to and haven't had any issues since. I didn't bother to run any disk tests.


Guess that's good to hear that others have not only had it stuck on that screen but also that everything is good since.

-Kevin


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm having the exact same problem right now. I will try to reset the power strip.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I found the problem. I moved recently and when I plugged in the Tivo I used the wrong power adapter. It fit and it powered up but it was not the correct one. Tivo is working fine now.


----------

